# Tapered Bands



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been shooting tapered bands for the last three months in a variety of tapers and lengths. Since using the tapers, I'll never go back to the straight cuts, other than the straight cut Spanish Gum Rubber I get from SimpleShot.

The increase in velocity is so significant it just doesn't make sense, ( for me ). The increase in longevity for the straight cuts isn't the deciding factor for what I'm looking for.

I've just recently been shooting some 1" x 3/4" tapers using .040 latex in both 6" and 8" lengths and am amazed at the performance. I can only imagine what it'll be like with the .030 latex which I haven't got around to yet.

Although I have a "Btoon" jig and it's great, it's time to make some Plexiglass templates for all the different size tapers I'll be using and never having to measure again.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tapered flat bands really make a slingshot something special .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I know what you mean with performance.

I have the same feeling about straight cuts, I try them and go back to the tapered sets I like;

.04 x 20mm tapered to 13 mm with and active of 7.25 in

.03 x 7/8 x 5/8 (22mm x 16mm?) with a 6.5 inch active.

*But*, if I am only shooting shorter distances around 33 -45 ft the straights seem good. It is just that the longer distance shooting draws me back to the tapers


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> I've been shooting tapered bands for the last three months in a variety of tapers and lengths. Since using the tapers, I'll never go back to the straight cuts, other than the straight cut Spanish Gum Rubber I get from SimpleShot.
> 
> The increase in velocity is so significant it just doesn't make sense, ( for me ). The increase in longevity for the straight cuts isn't the deciding factor for what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Good information. Thanks. I was wondering what ammo and draw length you use for the tapered band set you described-and if that set produced the best results because it sounds a lot like a set that I just made but haven't tried yet. Typically, I use 6.5 to 7 inch free length drawn to 33" with 7/16" steel and sometimes 3/8". Thanks again!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

goodflite said:


> Good information. Thanks. I was wondering what ammo and draw length you use for the tapered band set you described-and if that set produced the best results because it sounds a lot like a set that I just made but haven't tried yet. Typically, I use 6.5 to 7 inch free length drawn to 33" with 7/16" steel and sometimes 3/8". Thanks again!


I shoot mostly 5/16", 3/8" the most and 7/16". My draw length varies from 27" for regular frames, 29" for the Snub Nose, 30 1/2" for the Shuttle Craft and 36" when shooting the Starship.

I use the 4.5 to 5 ratio, with 5 the most on everything I use, whether latex, NGR and or tubes. Use what works best for you and what you like. I personally like to be just below max elongation because it works for me and gives me what I'm looking for .

Don't be afraid to experiment. I'm always trying new things and amazed at the things I've been missing out on.


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> goodflite said:
> 
> 
> > Good information. Thanks. I was wondering what ammo and draw length you use for the tapered band set you described-and if that set produced the best results because it sounds a lot like a set that I just made but haven't tried yet. Typically, I use 6.5 to 7 inch free length drawn to 33" with 7/16" steel and sometimes 3/8". Thanks again!
> ...


Thanks again. I was inspired to try it today. I forgot that I made the tapered band set from TBG. The 7/8" .030 Latex that it replaced was really hard-hitting so I'm not sure if this tapered set is faster but I would say it's close but easier to draw and hold. It was cold today - I made a video that came out crappy and you can't tell anything but I may post it anyway.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

With these readily available quilters template you can buy at walmart you will never have to make a template


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> With these readily available quilters template you can buy at walmart you will never have to make a template


What did you do to modify your pliers in that video? Did you just extend the tip?

Just wondering.

Great video by the way. That quilting jig looks looks like it would be handy and this is the second video using the tube cuff method I've seen for attaching pouches.

Is this method just as secure as the TBG or #32 rubber wrap around method? It sure looks cleaner and easier.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

brucered said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > With these readily available quilters template you can buy at walmart you will never have to make a template
> ...


I ground the tips down a little bit. Then I had to bend them to the center so they touched each oather.

a properly installed cuff is very secure. I have never had one fail on me. They do look nice  I learned it from beanflip and Roger Henrie two great guys


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

The first time I cut bands I noticed that even if the edge of the latex is straight, even if it's a factory edge, if I place the edge casually against a straight edge ruler, it can belly into or away from the straight edge. Probably just due to the stretchy nature of the material. To my way of thinking, this could lead to an inconsistent width after cutting. So I cut my bands pretty much like Can-Opener does in his excellent video (without drawing marks on the material) except I hold the material lightly against a fixed straight edge so that's it's straight. I don't know if it makes a big difference but I've seen some pretty significantly curved edges that I can't detect just by eyeballing.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Great video. Ar the cuffs made from dankung tubes? If so what size tubes work best for theraband gold? Have you ever tried this attachment for double bands each side ? Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> I know what you mean with performance.
> 
> I have the same feeling about straight cuts, I try them and go back to the tapered sets I like;
> .04 x 20mm tapered to 13 mm with and active of 7.25 in
> ...


This is great info Ray. How thick is TBG?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I cut some 1 to 3/4 and 3/4 to 1/2 TBG today, will try them out shortly to see what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Look at Speed Freaks, and you will find that, without exception, every member uses taper cuts, except Bill Hays, who did 400+ fps with tubes. I also managed 400 with tubes, and you guessed it, they were pseudo tapers. Tapers rock.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> Look at Speed Freaks, and you will find that, without exception, every member uses taper cuts, except Bill Hays, who did 400+ fps with tubes. I also managed 400 with tubes, and you guessed it, they were pseudo tapers. Tapers rock.


Two of my frames are banded up with Tapers and SuperSure pouches, I banded up my Wire Frame Trumark with TBG as well.....tomorrow is experiment day.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Speed Freaks, and you will find that, without exception, every member uses taper cuts, except Bill Hays, who did 400+ fps with tubes. I also managed 400 with tubes, and you guessed it, they were pseudo tapers. Tapers rock.
> ...


Just a tip. While SuperSure are really fine pouches, if you try for super high speeds, you will need very small, very thin pouches. I used kangaroo cut about .5x1.5 inches. Much past 300 fps, pouches become very important.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good to know Henry.

I don't know what speeds I'm getting yet, still working on accuracy for the most part....but I do like my shots to have some zip.

Lots of variables, lots to learn, lots to experiment with....lots of fun!


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmm, my wife bought a rolling cutter not too long ago, but doesn't seem to use it much. I'll make my own grid just for fun


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> With these readily available quilters template you can buy at walmart you will never have to make a template


I'm loving this template. So easy to align and cut. Thanks for the suggestion.

Once I was done cutting a few more (smaller width tapers), I cut the remaining single strand into 2" and 3-1/2" strips x 1/8" for tying.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I should note, the pen was only used to label the taper size after they were cut. There was no need to make index marks for cutting or need to use a ruler.

The $12 Quilters jig does it all-in-one.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

brucered said:


> The $12 Quilters jig does it all-in-one.


I have to agree. I can't thank Randy ( Can-Opener )enough for the post and video. I save a lot of time and money purchasing the ( Quilters Jig ) . It does everything I wanted it to do, with quality results.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Talking about Tapered Bands, is there a proportion or percentage rule for a tapered cut? I mean, some cut the bands from 1 inch to 3/4 of an inch, that would be a 25%, is this the best percentage?

Cheers!


----------

